# Mortising jig using a plunge router



## Michael Brokschmidt (Jan 26, 2009)

I am new to the forum. I am a retired carpenter & i am trying to put a wood shop together in my garage. Now i want to make jigs. first jig i would like to make is a mortising jig using a plunge router. I am very thinkful for this forum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael

Here's just one of many 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2641-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router.html


=========


Michael Brokschmidt said:


> I am new to the forum. I am a retired carpenter & i am trying to put a wood shop together in my garage. Now i want to make jigs. first jig i would like to make is a mortising jig using a plunge router. I am very thinkful for this forum.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Michael and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Michael and welcome.

Ross


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Michael.


----------

